# Sites with longest uptime



## overmind (Feb 7, 2012)

Well I did not know good uptime is measured in 7 days uptime.

http://uptime.netcraft.com/up/today/top.avg.html

You can see best OS in the world for servers is (in terms of last 7 days uptime): Windows Server 2003.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 7, 2012)

1000+ days uptime means somebody hasn't been installing their security updates.


----------



## UNIXgod (Feb 7, 2012)

overmind said:
			
		

> Well I did not know good uptime is measured in 7 days uptime.
> 
> http://uptime.netcraft.com/up/today/top.avg.html
> 
> You can see best OS in the world for servers is (in terms of last 7 days uptime): Windows Server 2003.



You should google "netcraft confirms freebsd is dying"

It's an old joke.


----------



## overmind (Feb 7, 2012)

Yeah, but Windows 2003 server? Really?


----------



## J65nko (Feb 7, 2012)

From http://uptime.netcraft.com/up/accuracy.html



> Why do you not report uptimes for Linux 2.6 or FreeBSD 6 ?
> 
> 
> We only report uptimes for systems where the operating system's timer runs at 100Hz or less. Because the TCP code only uses the low 32 bits of the timer, if the timer runs at say 1000Hz, the value wraps around every 49.7 days (whereas at 100Hz it wraps after 497 days). As there are large numbers of systems which have a higher uptime than this, it is not possible to report accurate uptimes for these systems.
> ...


----------



## UNIXgod (Feb 8, 2012)

J65nko said:
			
		

> From http://uptime.netcraft.com/up/accuracy.html



Well that is interesting. FreeBSD used to be in the top 5 slots initially. Now I understand why the statistic is now different.


----------



## aragon (Feb 8, 2012)

J65nko said:
			
		

> From http://uptime.netcraft.com/up/accuracy.html


I wonder what's wrong with... the uptime command?

(or the system calls it makes)


----------



## SirDice (Feb 9, 2012)

aragon said:
			
		

> I wonder what's wrong with... the uptime command?
> 
> (or the system calls it makes)



Nothing wrong with it but Netcraft doesn't have shell access to those servers to issue the command. They use ICMP timestamps.


----------



## aragon (Feb 9, 2012)

Ah yes, of course! :r


----------

